# deworming and shoeing costs?



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I buy Ivermectin wormers from our feedstore and they are only seven dollars I believe. Ivermectin, in my opinion, is affordable and it works. There is a weight thing on the tube on how much you give. So it all depends on the horse's weight, however, a little too much won't hurt. 

Blu was normally shod for $40 every six weeks. Now the price has gone to $60 for the price of shoes. I'm not really sure how much it is for everyone else. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Im from Australia... I drench my horses, partly because i think it is more effective, the whole bottle costs $120 and that does 10 horses. 
Shoeing costs $75, and for a Trim it is $15 (all round)


Hope that helps


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Worming here is done once every 3 months to prevent the cycle from starting up, but all the horses have to get done at once otherwise its useless.

As for shoeing it all depends on the horse. My 2 geldings right now I keep barefoot,mainly because of the winter conditions. Unless I plan to make trips to the mountains I tend to keep them barefoot. They both have excellent feet and dont find it useful (at this point to put shoes on either one.

Farrier cost for a regular trim here is about $35-55. Shoeing costs vary depending on the shoes type etc but can go anywhere from $85-150. A lot of it depends on the farrier.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I worm every 2 month, dewormer price goes from $3 to $10 (horse.com has great prices on dewormers). So average somethinng like $30/year. Trim in our area is in $30 - 40 range, and I do every 2 months either.


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

thats a releif for the deworming, for some reason i thought it was rediculusly expensive. and i use ivermectin for some of my other mammals, but with horses i've read it's good to alternate wormers? 
or was that just when they wern't as effective as they are now? 

so shoeing, it seems like it varies, i'll call my barn and see how much it is there. but if i were to ride a horse 5/7 days and do some trail rides and jumping also, how often do you think it would have to be shoed? every 7 weeks ish? thanks so much for the info everyone!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

You will get a lot of differing opinions (or at least I did at our barn) for alternating wormers. Some say yes, some say no.

We alternate anyway.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Agree with kim_angel..  I do rotate as well doesn't matter what other say. Use $10 (like Zimmerctin Gold) once a year for the tape worms, and cheaper ones in the rest. 

8 weeks should be just fine for trimming etc. if you have a good farrier. The barefoot trimmers said every month, however both mine don't need them to be every month. I guess they wear it out naturally with all that running they do in field. The cheapest way is to learn it yourself. Lol! But it's tough job!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

How are you guys managing to get wormers so cheap, I'm jealous! Here they average out about $15.00!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I buy my wormers at my local tack store or large animal vet, and they vary in price between $5-$10/tube, and that tube does 2 largeish horses or 3 medium ponies (or so). 
My farrier (we're friends by now haha so he comes out to whatever barn I'm at!) does a trim for around $40 and shoes (hot-shod, not cold) cost $120 for all 4. I like to keep horses on an 8 week schedule regardless whether or not they have shoes.. unless they throw a shoe or it's loose. I love my farrier!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

I forgot to add the times... i worm every 10-12weeks, and shoe every 6weeks  

I love my farrier too!! haha. Except he is in love with my horse...  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I prefer to get an alternating dewormer..... it's a year's supply that costs $40.... Shoeing.... sorry I don't know what to say..... my horses go barefoot


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks all, this is really helpful. just one more question about shoeing, when you say the farrier comes every 8 weeks or whatever, how often are they trimming, and how often are they actually changing the shoes of the horse? sorry for all the questions!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I always kept my personal horses barefoot except when they needed corrective shoeing. He trimmed them every 8 weeks or so.. it doesn't have to be to the day, but you get the idea...!
As for soes, they may not be exchanged for new ones, but the feet need to be trimmed at the least... the old shoes may be reset, or if they're worn out or mishapen, he (the farrier) will replace them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> How are you guys managing to get wormers so cheap, I'm jealous! Here they average out about $15.00!


If you go to horse.com or jeffersequine.com I believe the cheapest one is $2.49 (ivermectin), and $3.49 (exodus). Plus horse.com has 10% sales at times. I usually order 1 year supply for my horses (I have 2), so it ends up little over $50, so shipping is free too.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooh, thank you, kitten_val!! I will keep this in mind!

I have a deworming question!!
After you open up a tube, how long can the tube be stored for before it's not good to use anymore? 
I have always had to deworm a ton of horses, so I'd buy bulk and usually just end up with a few unused tubes and maybe a partial one, and it never made sense to keep the partial one, so I just chucked it... but now I'm looking at only having one horse of my own to which I will provide all wormings etc for... so I will just need to use part of one tube... I'd rather not throw away a half tube, but will if it's bad to keep for extended periods... any advice?


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

ok, thats definetily where i would get wormers, thanks! so if it's above 50 you get free shipping? sweetness.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

otis, if you sign up with your email address at horse.com they will send you emails with 10% coupon once or twice/month. It helped me to save quite a lot with all those dewormers, saddle, blankets, etc. purchases. 

JustDressage, I know people at my previous barn put partially used wormers in fridge to use next time. However I'd be very careful about when that "next" time is coming.  If you deworm monthly with the same dewormer shouldn't be a problem, but if it'll be 6 months later (with rotation and so on) probably it's not a good idea.


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

sweet, it's [email protected]
appriciate it!


----------

